
How I Moved a Step Closer to Clean CSS and How You Can Too (With BEM) - xtrp
https://xtrp.io/blog/2019/12/04/bem-methodology-tutorial/
======
meerita
Programming with encoding structural annotations in string names (BEM, object-
oriented approach) is useless in the long term. By long, I say one year of
cycle development for any medium or big project. The CSS will grow and the
architecture will be gone as soon as the constraints will hit the team. The
closest thing to "clean CSS" I've experienced is Functional CSS.

